# 1969 Schwinn Lemon Peeler Questions- Please Advise!



## Callahooney1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Scored this 69 Lemon Peeler.  Wondering if the grips and seat are wrong for this yr?  Appreciate the help, gracias.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 2, 2020)

... Seat should be yellow with black stripe ... grips should be yellow glitter for '69 only ... They also came with a Gripper Slik in '69 ...


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ok, cool. Thanks.  So di you think my seat is a 68?


----------



## Rollo (Jan 2, 2020)

Callahooney1 said:


> Ok, cool. Thanks.  So di you think my seat is a 68?



... Yes ...


----------

